# How fast are you?



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Trying to gain some sanity inbetween studying for finals. How fast can you spank the monkey??

http://www.addictinggames.com/monkey.html


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

640 MPH


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

make that 664


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

boy you can spank the monkey fast. I can only reach 303. Hats off to ya


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

816


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

1113 Smmmmmmooooookin'!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmmm, Austin. 5 hours later you have improved quite a bit. What kinda workout routine you got to increase hand speed that much? 

Just kiddin' Still after those honkers in the bottoms? Hopefully will be out there again after this damn deer hunting is done


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

It actually has nothing to do with hand/mouse speed, Theres a trick to getting it to go straight over to the 'monkey' but Ill hold onto that secret for a while longer...


----------

